

Ask HN: Site license problem - nudge

A quick question about license key management for a webapp that's usable by groups (schools) as well as individuals.<p>A school would buy a license for X students. I'd rather just give them one license that all X can use, rather than make them hand out X licenses.<p>How, then, can I make sure the license cannot simply be shared online with students not at that school?<p>Thanks for your help.
======
hartard
A simple solution: Require individual activation through a student's .edu
email address and only allow the school's license to work with their own
school.edu emails.

